# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  δια βιου αντικαταθλιπτικο

## anxious4ever

εχτες μετα την επισκεψη μου στον γιατρο τελικα, ειχα να τον δω κανα μηνα...μου ειπε οτι πλεον θα παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο δια βιου..
δεν με χαλασε βασικα...καθολου, διοτι αυτο το σταματα ξεκινα κ ξανα παλι υποτροπη με εχει κουρασει..παιρνω μονο 20mg μου ειπε οπου εχουμε δυνατοτητα σε νεα υποτροπη αν συμβει στο μελλον να ανεβει στα mg.
τι να πω..ο θεος μαζι μας να ειναι κ να ειμαστε καλα..
λυπαμαι ομως κ απο την αλλη που η ζωη μυο εχιε εξελιχθει ετσι...νιωθω μια πικρια δεν το κρυβω.
απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι που παλευουν με σοβαροτερα προβληματα υγειας κ αυτοι οι ανθρωποι τι να πουν τελικα??
ευχομαι να μου περασει γρηγορα κ αυτη η υποτροπη γιατι εχω σαλταρει.
τα πρωινα ειδικα το κεφαλι μου βρισκεται σε χαοτικη κατασταση, η μια σκεψη πανω στην αλλη...στην ουσια μου ειπε οτι βιωνω νοητικα κρισαρες πανικου..
οτι κανω σκεψεις πανικου το πρωι..μετα η μερα βγαινει καπως πιο ευκολα.
τι να πω ..ευχομαι υγεια σε ολους μας κ να γινουμε γρηγορα καλα.

----------


## elisabet

Καλημέρα anxious! Σε παρακολουθώ τόσο καιρό που είμαι εδώ και ταλαιπωρείσαι... ήθελα μόνο να σου πω κουράγιο! Θα περάσει κι αυτό :)

Όσο για το χάπι, πολλοί άνθρωποι παίρνουν για όλη τους τη ζωή χάπια (κι εγώ έχω ένα θέμα υγείας και χρειάζομαι καθημερινά χάπι). Αν μπορούν να μας κάνουν τη ζωή μας καλύτερη, καλοδεχούμενα κι αυτά.

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο! να σαι καλα! 
ναι δεν με ενοχλει..ηδη εχω υπερθυρεοειδισμο κ παιρνω μια ζωη 2 χαπια την ημερα..ε τωρα θα παιρνω 3..δεν πειραζει..για καλο ειναι, δεν με ενοχλει..θελω να ειμαι καλα! να ζησω την ζωη μου ανετα.
κουραστηκα!! τοσο πολυ που δεν θελω τιποτ αλλο..να περασει κ αυτο! κ εννοειται θα συνεχισω την ψυχοθεραπεια μου.
δεν προκειται να σταματησω την ψυχολογο αν δεν ολοκληρωσω κ δεν νιωσω εντελως σιγουρη.

----------


## elisabet

Χαίρομαι για την θετική σου στάση ! :)

Εγώ σταμάτησα με τον ψυχολόγο, λίγο τα οικονομικά που ζορίσανε, λίγο κάτι άλλα θέμα που έχω αυτό τον καιρό και πρέπει να προχωρήσω, λίγο το ότι έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για τον ψυχολόγο... κι αποφάσισα να σταματήσω προς το παρόν αν και θα θελα να συνεχίσω.

----------


## anxious4ever

τι εχεις ελισαβετ?απο τι υποφρεις?
εγω παντως...εχω μονιμο φοβο..ειδικα τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη..νιωθω εντελως τρελλη..εχουν χαθει εντελως οι ισορροπιες μου μεσα στο κεφαλι μου..θεε μου γιατι μας βασανιζεις???

----------


## elisabet

Δεν έχω διαγνωστεί με κάτι, βασικά δεν είχα πάει ποτέ σε ψυχολόγο πιο πριν αν και το είχα σκεφτεί μερικές φορές γιατί είχα περάσει κάτι ζόρια με θανάτους κτλ και μου είχαν βγει κάτι σωματικά.
Απλά ήμουν πάντα πολύ αγχώδης αν και προς τα έξω αυτό δεν το έβγαζα ποτέ. Όσοι με ξέρανε πιστεύανε οτι είμαι το πιο χαλαρό άτομο που υπήρχε! Η αμυνα μου είναι να υποτιμώ αυτό που μου συμβαίνει και να μένω στο θετικό, αυτό μου είπε ο ψυχολόγος, με αποτέλεσμα να καταπιεζω πολύ πράγμα μέσα. Συν το οτι μεγάλωσα αναλαμβάνοντας πολλές ευθύνες και τώρα ήρθε και με έπνιξε κάπως αυτό.

Τους τελευταίους μήνες μετά από έναν επώδυνο χωρισμό αποφάσισα και πήγα πρώτη φορά σε ψυχολόγο. Η αφορμή ήταν για να ξεκαθαρίσω λίγο τι έγινε με το συγκεκριμένο άτομο γιατί κόντεψα να τρελαθώ, και η αιτία ήταν το οτι γενικώς ήμουν και είμαι σε φάση που θέλω να αλλάξω πράγματα σε μένα.

----------


## anxious4ever

α δε σου χει πει διαγνωση..αγχωδης εισαι ..νταξ ..πολυ συνηθισμενο.
κ γω φαινομαι ζαμαν φου ατομο αλλα τελικα ειμαι το αντιθετο..εδω το πρωι νιωθω τα χειροτερα κ κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα...το κρυβω καλα.εχω μαθει να το κρυβω καλα.
αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω χαλια κ φατνασου δουλευω κανονικα κ μιλαω με πελατες στο τηλ.
κ μεσα μου νιωθω χαος στο κεφαλι.
εγω εχω παρει διαγνωση.
γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη μια ζωη απο 17 χρονων κ μειζον καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια.
πανε χερι χερι αυτα..οταν με πιανει το αντικταθλιπτικο γινομαι παλι ο ανθρωπος ο νορμαλ, με συγκροτημενη σκεψη κ γενικα περναω καλα..κ αυτο για μενα ειναι ο.τι πιο πολυτιμο υπαρχει.
να ειμαι κουλ,σιγουρη για τον εαυτο μου κ ισορροπημενη.
εχω κανει πολλη ψυχοθεραπεια στη ζωη μου, σε ομαδα απειρα χρονια..με βοηθησε σε καποια πραγματα, αλλα βλεπω οτι οσο μεγαλωνω αυτο το πραμα εμμενει κατα καποιον τροπο.
εχω φοβια τρελλας βασικα απο μικρη...οποτε κανω στρες, φοβαμαι την τρελλα..
κουλο..αλλα κολλαει ο εγκεφαλος μου εντελως.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω το αντιθετο επισης απο εσενα..οταν μου συμβαινει κατι..το υπερτιμω! του δινω μεγαλη αξια κ με πιανει ο φοβος μετα κ το αγχος..ειναι κ θεμα προσωπικοτητας αυτα.
κ να υποτιμας δεν ειναι καλο, αλλα κ να υπερτιμας επισης δεν ειναι οκ.

----------


## elisabet

Φοβάσαι οτι τρελαινεσαι δηλαδη; Ή οτι θα τρελαθείς; Εγώ αυτό πρώτη φορά το ένιωσα με τη σχέση που είχα. Εκεί πρώτη φορά ένιωσα οτι δεν ήμουν σίγουρη για το μυαλό μου, οτι κάνω περίεργες σκέψεις, σα να είχα ανάγκη να ακούσω από κάποιον ειδικό : ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΗ! Ένιωθα οτι χάνω την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα γύρω μου ή οτι θα την χάσω.

Το κακό με το αγχος είναι οτι εγώ το έκρυβα τόσο καλά, που ούτε εγώ δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι! Είχα φάει κι εγώ το παραμύθι οτι είμαι άνετη και δυνατή και βλέπω πάντα το θετικό κτλ κτλ. Ενώ στην ουσία αυτό που έκανα ήταν να θάβω όλα τα υπόλοιπα και να μην επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου να δείξω οποιαδήποτε αδυναμία ή γενικώς διαφορα συναισθήματα που εγώ θεωρούσα ως ένδειξη αδυναμίας

----------


## elisabet

Μιας και κανεις χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και έχεις αρκετη εμπειρία με ψυχολόγους, θα ήθελα την γνωμη σου κάποια στιγμή σε αυτό το θεμα αν δε σε πειραζει. Σε κάποιες αμφιβολίες που εχω για τον δικό μου. Αν δικαιως τις εχω ή αν είναι δικη μου αντισταση δηλαδη.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι νιωθω οτι χανω το μυαλο μου κ θελω να φωναξω "βοηθεια χανω το μυαλο μου..βοηθηστε με"..αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις πολυ στρες κ εχιε βαρεσει κοκκινα.
εμενα δεν εχει να κανει με τη σχεση μου..ειμαι ετσι απο 17..κ τωρα ειμαι 37...με πιανει κατα καιρους κ κανω θεραπειες..με λαντοζ..
ειδικα απο τα 37-τωρα εχω κανει 5-6 υποτροπες..σχεδον καθε χρονο δλδ..
ναι εχω εμπειρια απο ψυχολογους..σωσε μου καποια στοιχεια κ θα σου πω.
ποσο καιρο πηγαινεις?ειναι αντρας, γυναικα τι..κ τι μεθοδο κανει?

----------


## panagiwtis23

anxious και εμένα με έχουν βάλει σε αυτή την κατηγορία της δια βίου χρήσης αντικαταθληπτικών λόγω ιστορικού αρκετών υποτροπών και κληρονομικότητας...

Και φυσικά όταν το άκουσα η αποδοχή ήταν απίστευτα δύσκολη, και φυσικά πολλές φορές προσπάθησα να τα κόψω βάζοντας κάτι φυτικό στην θέση τους (rhodiola, 5htp, b complex, omega 3, saffron, turmeric etc...) αλλά πάντα γύρναγα δυστυχώς εκεί...

Ήταν ισχυρό το σοκ για εμένα που είμαι υπερ των εναλλακτικών συμπληρωμάτων κτλ ότι δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει ούτε η ψυχοθεραπεία ούτε τα συμπληρώματα ούτε τίποτα πλην ενός χαπιού μιας σταλιάς...

Νιώθω περίεργα στην ιδέα ότι η φύση δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει την λύση αλλά ένα χημικό φάρμακο...

Αλλά με τα πολλά το αποδέχθηκα...
Και δεδομένου ότι καλόμαθα στα συμπληρώματα παίρνω έτσι κ αλλιώς πολλά συμπληρώματα οπότε ένα χάπι πάνω ένα κα΄τω....

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω παναγιωτη μου δεν νιωθω ετσι....το εχω νιωσει απο μονη μου απο παλαιοτερα οτι θα ζω ετσι..
γενικα το αποδεχτηκα αμεσως κ μαλιστα οταν μου το πε χαρηκα καπως.
ενα μικρο κομματι μου ενιωσε πικρια..αλλα οχι για το χαπι.
ενιωσα πικρια σε φαση, γιατι κ γω να μην ειμαι νορμαλ σαν καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους που ξερω..
πως νιωθουν οι νορμαλ?πως γινεται να μη φοβουνται τιποτα?πως γινεται να μοπουν να διαχειριζονται τοσο ευκολα τα ασχημα συναιασθηματα τους..πως γινεται να μην εχουν παθολογικο στρες?
γαιτι εγω?γιατι να μου συμβαινει κ να μην μπορω πχ να κανω μια οικογενεια?
γιατι να τρεμω στην ιδεα ενος παιδιου?γιατι να χανομαι τοσο μεσα στη σκεψη μου?
αυτο με ενοχλει περισσοτερο απ ολα.. κ οχι το χαπι.
το χαπι το αγαπω κ το εκτιμω γιατι θα με βοηθησει να ισορροπησει τον εγκεφαλο μου, θα βαλει σε ταξη την χημεια που δημιουργει ολο αυτο.
εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι ειναι οργανικο..απο μωρο θυμαμαι ειχα στρες...ετρεμα μικρη στο σκοταδι κ εκλαιγα κ εκανα εμετους..ημουν διαφορετικο παιδι παντα..ετσι ενιωθα..διαφορετικη με πολυ αναλυτικη σκεψη.
παντα μικρη κ στο γυμνασιο εκλαιγα χωρις λογο..συνεχεια..ενιωθα απεραντη μελαγχολια.
νομιζω πως ολα αυτα ειναι σημαντικα..η μανα μου εχει το ιδιο κ ειναι απλο..
το κληρονομησα.
η μανα μου παθαινει ακριβως το ιδιο με μενα.ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωματα εχει..
αρα ναι..ας μη το ριχνουμε παντα κ στην ψυχολογια..μερικα πραγματα εχουν να κανουν με χημεια μεσα μας..με ορμονες κ αυτο ειναι πραγματικοτητα..
ειδα απειρα ντοκυμαντερ σχετικα με τις αγχωδεις διαταραχες..παντου λενε οτι εμεις που εχουμε αυτο, εχουμε μικροτερη αμυγδαλη εγκεφαλου.
δεν ξερω..αυτο φαινεται κ αν κανεις μαγνητικη λογικα.

----------


## elisabet

> ναι νιωθω οτι χανω το μυαλο μου κ θελω να φωναξω "βοηθεια χανω το μυαλο μου..βοηθηστε με"..αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις πολυ στρες κ εχιε βαρεσει κοκκινα.
> εμενα δεν εχει να κανει με τη σχεση μου..ειμαι ετσι απο 17..κ τωρα ειμαι 37...με πιανει κατα καιρους κ κανω θεραπειες..με λαντοζ..
> ειδικα απο τα 37-τωρα εχω κανει 5-6 υποτροπες..σχεδον καθε χρονο δλδ..
> ναι εχω εμπειρια απο ψυχολογους..σωσε μου καποια στοιχεια κ θα σου πω.
> ποσο καιρο πηγαινεις?ειναι αντρας, γυναικα τι..κ τι μεθοδο κανει?


Σου εστειλα πμ. ¨Όταν μπορεσεις πες μου την γνωμη σου αν θες

----------


## panagiwtis23

> εγω παναγιωτη μου δεν νιωθω ετσι....το εχω νιωσει απο μονη μου απο παλαιοτερα οτι θα ζω ετσι..
> γενικα το αποδεχτηκα αμεσως κ μαλιστα οταν μου το πε χαρηκα καπως.
> ενα μικρο κομματι μου ενιωσε πικρια..αλλα οχι για το χαπι.
> ενιωσα πικρια σε φαση, γιατι κ γω να μην ειμαι νορμαλ σαν καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους που ξερω..
> πως νιωθουν οι νορμαλ?πως γινεται να μη φοβουνται τιποτα?πως γινεται να μοπουν να διαχειριζονται τοσο ευκολα τα ασχημα συναιασθηματα τους..πως γινεται να μην εχουν παθολογικο στρες?
> γαιτι εγω?γιατι να μου συμβαινει κ να μην μπορω πχ να κανω μια οικογενεια?
> γιατι να τρεμω στην ιδεα ενος παιδιου?γιατι να χανομαι τοσο μεσα στη σκεψη μου?
> αυτο με ενοχλει περισσοτερο απ ολα.. κ οχι το χαπι.
> το χαπι το αγαπω κ το εκτιμω γιατι θα με βοηθησει να ισορροπησει τον εγκεφαλο μου, θα βαλει σε ταξη την χημεια που δημιουργει ολο αυτο.
> ...


Μαγνητική εγκεφάλου δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ αν και μου το πρότεινε νευρολόγος για τα προβλήματα μνήμης που είχα...και τον νυστγαγμό στα μάτια...
Το κόστος ήταν πάντα απαγορευτικό για εμένα...

Επίσης θα ήθελα να δω τα επίπεδα υδραργύρου λόγω πολλών κ μεγάλων μαύρων σφραγγισμάτων μήπως επηρεάζουν και αυτά...

Αλλά μια ζωή ο ίδιος κύκλος...
Άγχος+κατάθλιψη -> Έλλειψη δουλειάς -> έλλειψη χρημάτων -> δυσκολία προσέγγισης του προβλήματος...

----------


## anxious4ever

μια ζωη η ιδια δουλεια για μενα ----αγχος,νευρικοτητα,θολουρα--->στρες παραλυτικο---->αποπραγματοποιηση---->καταθλιψη..
ΣΚΑΤΑ!!! 
ευτυχως εχω δουλεια , αλλα λιγα χρηματα..οκ...μην ειμαι κ αχαριστη.

----------


## panagiwtis23

Το πιστεύω και εγώ πλέον πως είναι οργανικό...
Μετά από τόσα χάπια και ψυχοθεραπεία βλέπω πως όλα είναι χημεία...

Έχω δει την σκέψη μου και τηνσ τάση μου να αλλάζει από χάπι σε χάπι...
Να γίνομαι πιο επιθετικός σε πλεόνασμα νοραδρεναλίνης (εφφεξορ, wellbutrin), πιο ήρεμος σε seroxat, φυσιολογικός σε cipralex...

Αν υπάρχει πια η λέξη φυσιολογικός για εμάς...

Νιώθω ένας απέραντος χημικός σκουπιδότοπος με τόσα χάπια που έχω πετάξει μέσα μου..............

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ειδα κ γω που το προσεγγιζω το θεμα ...ποσο καλα ειμαι...ασε μας βρε Παναγιωτη....
ας παιρνουμε εκει τα χαπακια μας κ τελος..

----------


## panagiwtis23

Και εγώ από μικρός ήμουν έτσι... 
Από όσο με θυμάμαι, μελαγχολικός, ευαίσθητος, και ΥΠΕΡ-Αναλυτικός στην σκέψη μου...
Αυτο΄μας έχει καταστρέψει εμάς η υπεραναλυση...

Και εγώ είχα ίδια συμπτώματα με την μητέρα μου και έξαρση συμπτωμάτων σε ίδιες ηλικίες μόνο που η μητέρα μου δεν έτυχε της ίδιας εποχής αλλά σε μια εποχή που όλα ήταν ταμπού και από τα ταμπου την χάσαμε καθώς δεν πρόλαβαν μια απόπειρα...

Έτσι και εγώ κουβαλάω την κληρονομικότητα σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό και τα cipralex έχουν γίνει αχώριστος συνοδοιπόρος........

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το πιστεύω και εγώ πλέον πως είναι οργανικό...
> Μετά από τόσα χάπια και ψυχοθεραπεία βλέπω πως όλα είναι χημεία...
> 
> Έχω δει την σκέψη μου και τηνσ τάση μου να αλλάζει από χάπι σε χάπι...
> Να γίνομαι πιο επιθετικός σε πλεόνασμα νοραδρεναλίνης (εφφεξορ, wellbutrin), πιο ήρεμος σε seroxat, φυσιολογικός σε cipralex...
> 
> Αν υπάρχει πια η λέξη φυσιολογικός για εμάς...
> 
> Νιώθω ένας απέραντος χημικός σκουπιδότοπος με τόσα χάπια που έχω πετάξει μέσα μου..............


φιλε μου...εχω παρει μονο λαντοζ στη ζωη μου , αντε κ 1 ρεμερον μια φορα για κανα μηνα..τιποτ αλλο..
ολα τ αλλα επεισοδια προ 31 , τα παιρναγα σκετη με ψυχοθεραπεια κ εξαντληθηκα.
φοβαμαι τα νεα σκευασματα..κ γενικα δεν μου χουν δωσει ποτε κατι αλλο..γιατι το λαντοζακι κανει καλη δουλεια.
παντως κ γω νιωθω απεραντη φαρμακαποθηκη μιας κ παιρνω 2 χαπια για το αυτοανοσο μου, ζαναξ κ λαντοζ..κ εχω κ περιοδο κ εχω παρει κ 2 αντιφλεγμονωδη.
αι σιχτιρ!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Και εγώ από μικρός ήμουν έτσι... 
> Από όσο με θυμάμαι, μελαγχολικός, ευαίσθητος, και ΥΠΕΡ-Αναλυτικός στην σκέψη μου...
> Αυτο΄μας έχει καταστρέψει εμάς η υπεραναλυση...
> 
> Και εγώ είχα ίδια συμπτώματα με την μητέρα μου και έξαρση συμπτωμάτων σε ίδιες ηλικίες μόνο που η μητέρα μου δεν έτυχε της ίδιας εποχής αλλά σε μια εποχή που όλα ήταν ταμπού και από τα ταμπου την χάσαμε καθώς δεν πρόλαβαν μια απόπειρα...
> 
> Έτσι και εγώ κουβαλάω την κληρονομικότητα σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό και τα cipralex έχουν γίνει αχώριστος συνοδοιπόρος........


νιωθεις καλα τωρα?αυτο εχει σημασια.....

----------


## panagiwtis23

> ναι ειδα κ γω που το προσεγγιζω το θεμα ...ποσο καλα ειμαι...ασε μας βρε Παναγιωτη....
> ας παιρνουμε εκει τα χαπακια μας κ τελος..


Αν ήμουν απολύτως καλά αγαπητή ανξιους θα έμενα στα χαπάκια μου και εγώ :-)
Αλλά δεν είμαι...
Το cipralex ήταν το μόνο που με έπιασε περίπου στο 50-60% αλλά ως εκεί και φυσικά με παρενέργειες κούραση, χασμουρητά, εξάντληση, υπνηλία, εφιάλτες που φυσικά δυο χρόνια τώρα δεν έχουν υποχωρήσει...

Στο πακετό βάλε και έντονα προβλήματα μνήμης για τα οποία δεν φταίει το σιπραλεξ αλλά το άγχος που το σίπραλεξ απλά κουκουλώνει...
Την κακή προσοχή σε επίπεδα ΔΕΠ-Υ...
Τον νυσταγμό στα μάτια που δε μου επιτρέπει να οδηγήσω και η συμβατική ιατρικήα ρνείται να λύσει (γιαυτό θε΄λω να ψάξω με ομοιοπαθητική κτλ αλλά οπυ χρήματα....)...

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω νιωθω απαισια ρε παναγιωτη..σημερα..θελω να παω να πεσω στο κρεβατι μου κ να μη ξανασηκωθω...ηρθε κ η περιοδος κ με αποκαμε!!! θελω να τελειωνει να φυγει ολο αυτο που νιωθω..που δεν μπορω κ να το προσδιορισω κιολας.
δεν εχω στρες..αλλα ουτε ειμαι κ καλα...νιωθω ζομπι απλως.αγελαστη κ σιωπηλη.ολοι στη δουλεια με ρωτανε που πηγε η ζωη που ειχα μεσα μου..
ειαμι πολυ ζωηρος ανθρωπος...κ ξενοιαστος ανθρωπος..παντα κοιταζω την στιγμη κ παντα κανω πλακες κ ρουφαω την ζωη ! που πηγαν ολα αυτα???ε?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Αν ήμουν απολύτως καλά αγαπητή ανξιους θα έμενα στα χαπάκια μου και εγώ :-)
> Αλλά δεν είμαι...
> Το cipralex ήταν το μόνο που με έπιασε περίπου στο 50-60% αλλά ως εκεί και φυσικά με παρενέργειες κούραση, χασμουρητά, εξάντληση, υπνηλία, εφιάλτες που φυσικά δυο χρόνια τώρα δεν έχουν υποχωρήσει...
> 
> Στο πακετό βάλε και έντονα προβλήματα μνήμης για τα οποία δεν φταίει το σιπραλεξ αλλά το άγχος που το σίπραλεξ απλά κουκουλώνει...
> Την κακή προσοχή σε επίπεδα ΔΕΠ-Υ...
> Τον νυσταγμό στα μάτια που δε μου επιτρέπει να οδηγήσω και η συμβατική ιατρικήα ρνείται να λύσει (γιαυτό θε΄λω να ψάξω με ομοιοπαθητική κτλ αλλά οπυ χρήματα....)...


γιατι ρε παναγιωτη εφοσον παιρνεις φαρμακο δεν εισαι καλα 100%? που οφειλεται αυτο?
δεν το χω παθει ποτε..οποτε παιρνω φαρμακο..παντα συνερχομαι 100%..πεταω που λενε! γιατι συμβαινει αυτο σε σενα?μηπως δεν εχει βρεθει το καταλληλο φαρμακο για σενα?τι στο καλο?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Γιατί δεν είμαι καλά;;
Μεγάλη ερώτηση...
Έχω δοκιμάσει όλα σχεδον τα αντικαταθληπτικά έως και τα τρικυκλικά...

Το θέμα είναι πως ο συνδυασμός κατάθλιψη - νευρολογικά - μνήμη κτλ με κάνει να πιστεύω πως κάτι βαθύτερο κρύβεται πέρα από την ελλειψη σεροτονίνης,,,

Και αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να ψάξω αλλά χωρίς λεφτά ούτε μια απλή εξέταση βαρέων μετάλλων δεν μπορώ να κάνω...

----------


## anxious4ever

συνδυασμοι φαρμακων εχουν γινει?σε παρακολουθει γιατρος?

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι κ θεματα οργανισμου ναι...πιθανον μηπως αν εβαζες ασκηση παραπανω?βοηθουσε?
τι λεω τωρα ε?....λες κ δνε θα το χεις κανει...
εγω κανω κ ασκηση μαζι..δλδ χορευω κλπ..μηωπς βοηθαει κ αυτο?
κ επισης θεωρω κ οτι η πιστη βοηθαει..δεν εννοω η προσευχη..εννοω οτι να πιστεψεις εσυ ο ιδιος στο χαπι που θα παρεις ωστε να κανει κ λιγο placebo effect.

----------


## panagiwtis23

εννοείται έχω κάνει και συνδυασμούς...
Γενικά ελάχιστα χάπια μου κόλλησαν από προφιλ παρενέργειών...

Το μόνο που ανέχθηκα σαν οργανισμός είναι το σίπραλεξ...

----------


## anxious4ever

με γιατρο ή μονος σου πας?κ τι νιωθεις?καταθλιψη στρες?τι?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Εννοείται έχω γιατρό και ψυχίατρο και νευρολόγο και παθολόγο... :-)
Η διάγνωση μου είναι αγχώδη καταθλιπτική διαταραχή με κρίσεις πανικού...
Αυτό χωρίς τα φάρμακα...

Δλδ γενικευμένο άγχος, μείζων κατάθλιψη και τακτικές κρίσεις πανικού..
Με το σιπραλεξ πολύ καλύτερα...

----------


## anxious4ever

την ιδια διαγνωση εχουμε..μονο που εγω δεν βιωνω κρισεις πανικου.
μικρουλα ετσι ξεκινησε με κρισαρες πανικου κ με πεθανε! κ μετα το γυρισε σε αγοραφοβια κ μειζων καταθλιψη...η πιο βαρια καταθλιψη εβερ!! δεν εχω ξαναβιωσει ποτε κατι τετοιο...αληθεια σου λεω.
εκλαιγα 3 μηνες, εμεινα στο λαικο με ορο καποιες μερες, δεν κατεβαζα ουτε νερο, δεν μιλαγα, ειχα χαζεμα, ενιωθα απολυτο μαυρο κενο..σαν ζωντανη νεκρη..ηταν πολυ βαρια η καταθλιψη που επαθα.οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι πεθαινω, με πηραν στο αιγινητειο μετα με πηγαν στο δρομοκαιτειο...εκει εμεινα 1 μερα ομως, γιατι φοβηθηκε η μαμα οτι θα με καταστρεφανε...υπογραψαμε εμεις κ φυγαμε..με πηγαν σπιτι κ την μεθεπομενη μερα γνωρισα τον ψυχοθερπαευτη μου κ ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ειδα στην ζωη μου ΦΩΣ!...στην αρχη με εβλεπε 2 φορες την εβδομαδα , με συνοδεια, δεν με αφηναν ποτε μονη μου, μετα εγιναν οικογενειακες συναντησεις..μετα απο 2 μηνες συνηλθα κ χαμογελασα ξανα...ηθελα να ζησω.
εκανα πολλη δουλεια με τον εαυτο μου μαζι με αυτον τον ανθρωπο..ο θεος να τον εχει καλα!
μετα μπηκα σε ομαδα.τελειωσα τη σχολη μου, βρηκα δουλεια κ ημουν ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος πια..
κ ολο αυτο χωρις φαρμακο απο τον γιατρο - ψυχοθεραπευτη..οταν με ειδε, μου ειπε οτι πιστευει σε μενα κ οτι μπορω να τα καταφερω χωρις φαρμακο..
στο αιγινητειο μου ειχαν δωσει σεροξατ κ δεν μου ειχε κανει καποια διαφορα μετα απο 3 μηνες κ ετσι βρεθηκα στο δρομοκαιτειο.
ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο εχω ζησει....
πλεον οι καταθλιψεις μου δεν ειναι τοσο βαριες...ή μαλλον εγω εμαθα να τις αντιμετωπιζω κ με λιγο χιουμορ..στην ψυχοθεραπεια μου εμαθα κυριως να αποδεχομαι οσα μου συμβαινουν κ να τα σεβομαι...
να σεβομαι καθε αντιδραση μου...να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου για ολα κ με οσα παθαινει βασικα....
κ οχι να νιωθω ενοχη που παθαινω ολα αυτα.

----------


## menis_64

δια βιου αντικαταθλιπτικο? ενταξει τι να πω...ο γιατρος σου ειναι και μελλοντολογος καθως μπορεσε και εκρινε πως θα ειναι η κατασταση σου για τα επομενα απο τα πολλα χρονια που θα ζησεις, και στο ευχομαι να ειναι πολλα!!!

----------


## nick190813

συμφωνω με μενη τι ειναι μελλοντολογος και σου ειπε δια βιου?

----------


## maria eleni

> εχτες μετα την επισκεψη μου στον γιατρο τελικα, ειχα να τον δω κανα μηνα...μου ειπε οτι πλεον θα παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο δια βιου..
> δεν με χαλασε βασικα...καθολου, διοτι αυτο το σταματα ξεκινα κ ξανα παλι υποτροπη με εχει κουρασει..παιρνω μονο 20mg μου ειπε οπου εχουμε δυνατοτητα σε νεα υποτροπη αν συμβει στο μελλον να ανεβει στα mg.
> τι να πω..ο θεος μαζι μας να ειναι κ να ειμαστε καλα..
> λυπαμαι ομως κ απο την αλλη που η ζωη μυο εχιε εξελιχθει ετσι...νιωθω μια πικρια δεν το κρυβω.
> απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι που παλευουν με σοβαροτερα προβληματα υγειας κ αυτοι οι ανθρωποι τι να πουν τελικα??
> ευχομαι να μου περασει γρηγορα κ αυτη η υποτροπη γιατι εχω σαλταρει.
> τα πρωινα ειδικα το κεφαλι μου βρισκεται σε χαοτικη κατασταση, η μια σκεψη πανω στην αλλη...στην ουσια μου ειπε οτι βιωνω νοητικα κρισαρες πανικου..
> οτι κανω σκεψεις πανικου το πρωι..μετα η μερα βγαινει καπως πιο ευκολα.
> τι να πω ..ευχομαι υγεια σε ολους μας κ να γινουμε γρηγορα καλα.


ολα να πανε καλα κ καλα το σκεφτηκες, εδω παλευουν με καρκινους και 1002 ακομα..καλη δυναμη ολα θα φτιαξουν εστω κ με την βοηθεια του αντικαταθληπτικου

----------


## anxious4ever

> συμφωνω με μενη τι ειναι μελλοντολογος και σου ειπε δια βιου?


οχι ρε παιδια...δεν ειναι μελλοντολογος...αλλα καθε χρονο παω απο κει με υποτροπη..ειπε λοιπον ο ανθρωπος..οτι δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο το σταματα ξεκινα...κ οτι θα πρεπει να γινει χρηση μονιμη πλεον...με δοσεις συντηρησης..οκ χαλαρωστε...καλα ειπε για μενα...δεν γινεται αυτο το πραμα..
το εχω παρει το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ 2 χρονια συνεχομενα κ μολις το κοβω μετα απο μερικους μηνες παλι τα ιδια..οκ...δεν γινεται αυτη η δουλεια συνεχεια.

----------


## nick190813

> οχι ρε παιδια...δεν ειναι μελλοντολογος...αλλα καθε χρονο παω απο κει με υποτροπη..ειπε λοιπον ο ανθρωπος..οτι δεν ειναι σωστο αυτο το σταματα ξεκινα...κ οτι θα πρεπει να γινει χρηση μονιμη πλεον...με δοσεις συντηρησης..οκ χαλαρωστε...καλα ειπε για μενα...δεν γινεται αυτο το πραμα..
> το εχω παρει το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ 2 χρονια συνεχομενα κ μολις το κοβω μετα απο μερικους μηνες παλι τα ιδια..οκ...δεν γινεται αυτη η δουλεια συνεχεια.


συγνωμη ρε ανξιους γτ θα μας τρελανεις.....εκει που ο γιατρος σ δεν ηθελε να σ δωσει καν χαπι ,τωρα σ λεει να το παιρνεις δια βιου?

----------


## Diana1982

Βασικά κάτι που δεν αναφέρεται ποτέ είναι ότι πέρα την χρησιμότητα ή μη των χαπιών(των οποιωνδήποτε)
η μακροχρόνια χρήση τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα νεφρά...εκτός λοιπόν από την ψυχική μας υγεία,που σίγουρα είναι πολύ σημαντική,θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε το ενδεχόμενο απεξάρτησης με κάποιους τρόπους γιατί μετά από χρόνια δημιουργούν όπως προείπα διάφορα θέματα κυρίως στα νεφρά!

----------


## Mara.Z

Noμιζω η Anxious εννοει δοση συντηρησης, που σημαινει light δοση. Ισα ισα να ειναι λειτουργικη, να μην υποτροπιαζει. 

Diana ολα τα φαρμακα δημιουργουν προβλημα στα νεφρα... για αυτο λενε οι γιατροι να πινουμε πολυ νερο, να ασκουμαστε, να τρεφομαστε σωστα κλπ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> κ οχι να νιωθω ενοχη που παθαινω ολα αυτα.


Ολα αυτα τα επαθες επειδη ειχες φορτωθει με ενοχες για οσα συνεβαιναν στην οικογενειακη εστια? ή τα επαθες απο θυμο που δεν ειχε εκτονωθει??

----------


## panagiwtis23

Παιδιά καλό θα ήταν όντως να μπορουσαμε να απεξαρτηθούμε όπως λέει η ντιάνα αλλά αν δεχθούμε την βιολογική αιτία της κατάθλιψης τότε είναι σαν να λέμε σε έναν διαβητικό να κόψει την ινσουλίνη γιατί του κάνει πχ πρόβλημα στα νεφρά...

Το θέμα μάλλον είναι να είμαστε σε όσο το δυνατό λιγότερα φάρμακα αντί να βολευόμαστε με φάρμακα για τα πάντα δώσε και ένα για το άγχος και ένα για τις αυπνίες και ένα για να είμαι σε εγρήγορση μέσα στη μέρα και και και...

Και φυσικά αφού βάζουμε έστω και ένα χάπι στον οργανισμό μας αλλά σε μόνιμη βάση να προσέχουμε να επιβαρύνουμε όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο τον οργανισμό μας πχ αλκοόλ, junk food κτλ...

----------


## Diana1982

[QUOTE=panagiwtis23;645971]Παιδιά καλό θα ήταν όντως να μπορουσαμε να απεξαρτηθούμε όπως λέει η ντιάνα *αλλά αν δεχθούμε την βιολογική αιτία της κατάθλιψης* τότε είναι σαν να λέμε σε έναν διαβητικό να κόψει την ινσουλίνη γιατί του κάνει πχ πρόβλημα στα νεφρά...[QUOTE]


Οι περισσότερες όμως καταθλίψεις προέρχονται από αρνητικές εμπειρίες και όχι από βιολογικά αίτια...
γι'αυτό επεσήμανα αυτή την πτυχή.
Πολλοί παίρνουν φάρμακα και δεν κάνουν ποτέ κάτι παράλληλο για να μπορέσουν να απεξαρτηθούν από τα φάρμακα και από την κατάθλιψη.

Σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι το εύκολο-θέλει δουλειά και εγώ η ίδια παίρνω λίγο φάρμακο και συγχρόνως κάνω και ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Macgyver

> Noμιζω η Anxious εννοει δοση συντηρησης, που σημαινει light δοση. Ισα ισα να ειναι λειτουργικη, να μην υποτροπιαζει. 
> 
> Diana ολα τα φαρμακα δημιουργουν προβλημα στα νεφρα... για αυτο λενε οι γιατροι να πινουμε πολυ νερο, να ασκουμαστε, να τρεφομαστε σωστα κλπ.


Ναι , καλα τα νεφρα , το σηκωτι , το ξαχασατε ? τις αγνωστες ζημιες που κανουν στον εγκεφαλο ? εγω προσπαθω να παιρνω μικρουλες δοσεις ........παλιοφαρμακα ειναι ολα ......

Δεν ειναι γνωστη η αιτια της κτθλης , σιγουρα ειναι γονιδικη , συμφωνα με το ινστιτουτο Max Planck ..........εκει σκοπευουν σε εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια , κατι ξερουν.....ισως και να την εχουν ετοιμη , αλλα πως θα συνεχιζουν να πλουτιζουν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες , στο παλιοκοσμο που ζουμε ?

----------


## panagiwtis23

Καλά το συκώτι θα το πάρουμε στο χέρι και θα τρέχουμε στο τέλος με τόσα φάρμακα που προσπαθεί να μεταβολίσει το καημένο...
Άλλωστε δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα φάρμακα αυτά ανεβάζουν τα ηπατικά ένζυμα σχεδόν ένα μήνα μετά...
Και την χοληστερίνη καμια φορά...

Όσο για τις επιπτώσεις στον εγκέφαλο αφήστε το...
Μόνιμες οι αλλαγές που προκαλεί το αντικαταθληπτικό όπως και όλα τα ψυχοφάρμακα καθώς ο εγκέφαλος ξαφνικά αναγκάζεται να ισορροπήσει σε τελείως νέα δεδομένα...

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω μια φορα που πηρα μεγαλη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικων , δεν μπορουσα να βαλω την γλωσσα στο στομα μου για 8 ωρες ......

----------


## anxious4ever

Κοιταχτε..ο γιατρός είδε ότι δεν την παλευα με το μπεσπαρ κ τελικά έδωσε την συναινεση του..είχα να τον δω 1 μήνα κ ήταν δύσκολο να τον βρω καθώς κάνει εφημερίες...όταν τα είπαμε όντως συμφώνησε...δεν με είχε δει κ ειχε μείνει στο απλό στρες που βιωνα..πάει αυτό..όσον αφορά το συκώτι κ τα νεφρά τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν θα προκαλέσει ζημιά ή όχι..η δόση που παίρνω ειναι μόνο 20 mg, χορεύω κ αθλουμαι συνέχεια καθε μερα παρά μερα..κανω σπουδές χορού κ εύχομαι κάποια πράγματα να αποβάλλονται από τον οργανισμό μου με την άσκηση,δεν πινω ποτε αλκοόλ,το σιχαινομαι,εχω να πιω από μικρή κ είμαι 37.πινω χυμούς κ αναψυκτικό όταν βγω, δεν τρώω πολλά λιπαρά κ τρώω μόνο ψάρια..τώρα αν πάθουν κάτι τα νεφρά,στο καλο κ αυτά κ να μας γραφουν,εγω σαν ζόμπι με στρες κ σκοταδουρα αρνούμαι να ζήσω..ένα γαμωχαπο είναι ! Τώρα αν κάνει ζημιά στο καλό κ ενας λιγότερος που λενε...ειλικρινά βαρεθηκα να ζω με φόβο υποτροπής συνέχεια, μία φίλη που έχει ένα αυτοανοσο σοβαρό κ παίρνει 7 χάπια την ημέρα τι να πει αυτή???κ μιλάμε εμείς για 1 χάπι??? Δόση συντήρησης είπε ο άνθρωπος αργότερα ,εννοώντας την χαμηλότερη δυνατή για να έχω ένα δίκτυ ασφαλείας από κάτω μου..Κ γενικώς προσπαθώ να ανεβω παιδιά κ να νιώσω ασφαλής..οι καταστροφολογιες σχετικά με τιν εγκέφαλο,τα νεφρά κντο συκώτακι δεν με βοηθάνε..πασχω από γαδ!κ η δουλεια μου είναι να αγχωνομαι με κάθε τι ακόμα κ για φανταστικά πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν καν..εννοω ότι έχω φόβους,πχ εχτες φρικαρισα στην σκέψη ότι θα πεθάνει ή μάνα μου κ ένιωθα σα πένθος χωρίς καν να έχει συμβεί! Αγχωνομαι για όλα στη ζωή σε αυτή τη φάση που είμαι,επομενως αρνητικά σχόλια περί θεραπείας μου,κακο μου κάνουν κ οχι καλό...be nice to me μωρακια!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Eγω μια φορα που πηρα μεγαλη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικων , δεν μπορουσα να βαλω την γλωσσα στο στομα μου για 8 ωρες ......


Ρε μακ !ελιωσα στο γέλιο!!!χαχαχα το έκανα κ εικόνα!χαχαχ πόσο cartoon είσαι ρε φίλε???

----------


## Macgyver

> στο αιγινητειο μου ειχαν δωσει σεροξατ κ δεν μου ειχε κανει καποια διαφορα μετα απο 3 μηνες κ ετσι βρεθηκα στο δρομοκαιτειο.
> ηταν ο.τι χειροτερο εχω ζησει....
> πλεον οι καταθλιψεις μου δεν ειναι τοσο βαριες...ή μαλλον εγω εμαθα να τις αντιμετωπιζω κ με λιγο χιουμορ.
> να σεβομαι καθε αντιδραση μου...να αγαπησω τον εαυτο μου για ολα κ με οσα παθαινει βασικα....
> .


Ειναι μια μεθοδος κι αυτη ........αν σε πανε στο δρομοκαιτειο , ξαναπαθαινεις κριση κτθλψης ξανα ??

----------


## Macgyver

> Ρε μακ !ελιωσα στο γέλιο!!!χαχαχα το έκανα κ εικόνα!χαχαχ πόσο cartoon είσαι ρε φίλε???������


Για την ηλικια μου , πολυ ...........................

----------


## akis1

καλο κουράγιο... όλα θα πάνε καλά.....!!! μην τρελαίνεσαι...! 

εγώ πάντως τα έπαθα όλα από χτες αρχίσανε η σπασμοί και τρέμω λες και έχω πάρκισον.. κουράστηκα πάλι τα ίδια... με xanax τώρα κάθε μέρα... 

και κάτι πολύ παράξενο που μου συμβαίνει... ειναι ότι έχω την αίσθηση του οργασμού συνεχεια και με νευριάζει γιατί δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω ορισμένες στιγμές... αυτο μου δημουργεί ένα γαργάλημα στο κεφάλι μου και από εκεί δημιουργείται το τρέμουλο στο κεφαλι κοντεύω να τρελαθώ αυτο δεν νομίζω να το έχει πάθει κανεις σας... μάλλον είμαι περίπτωση όλα τα τρελα σε εμενα...! χαχαχα

----------


## staurosgr

Κουράγιο, μην τα βαζεις κατω!

----------


## Lila1980

> εγω παναγιωτη μου δεν νιωθω ετσι....το εχω νιωσει απο μονη μου απο παλαιοτερα οτι θα ζω ετσι..
> γενικα το αποδεχτηκα αμεσως κ μαλιστα οταν μου το πε χαρηκα καπως.
> ενα μικρο κομματι μου ενιωσε πικρια..αλλα οχι για το χαπι.
> ενιωσα πικρια σε φαση, γιατι κ γω να μην ειμαι νορμαλ σαν καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους που ξερω..
> πως νιωθουν οι νορμαλ?πως γινεται να μη φοβουνται τιποτα?πως γινεται να μοπουν να διαχειριζονται τοσο ευκολα τα ασχημα συναιασθηματα τους..πως γινεται να μην εχουν παθολογικο στρες?
> γαιτι εγω?γιατι να μου συμβαινει κ να μην μπορω πχ να κανω μια οικογενεια?
> γιατι να τρεμω στην ιδεα ενος παιδιου?γιατι να χανομαι τοσο μεσα στη σκεψη μου?
> αυτο με ενοχλει περισσοτερο απ ολα.. κ οχι το χαπι.
> το χαπι το αγαπω κ το εκτιμω γιατι θα με βοηθησει να ισορροπησει τον εγκεφαλο μου, θα βαλει σε ταξη την χημεια που δημιουργει ολο αυτο.
> ...


Ωχ κοπέλα μου, τα ίδια ακριβώς νιώθω κι εγώ...Αλλά εσύ τη βγάζεις με μικρή δόση φαρμάκου, εγώ παίρνω ένα σκασμό και δε γίνομαι καλά πριν πιάσω εξάμηνο τουλάχιστον...3 υποτροπές από το 2011 για προσπάθεια για παιδί...χαμένος κόπος...ξανά τα ίδια σε λίγους μήνες. Βέβαια, συνέβαιναν και πράγματα, ήμουν άτυχη γενικα, με θανάτους, μετακομίσεις, αλλαγές, πίεση στη δουλειά, που ΟΛΑ συνέπεσαν με τη διακοπή της αγωγής...Σε κλινική της Αθήνας μου είχαν πει ότι μικραίνει ο ιππόκαμπος στον εγκέφαλο και ότι αν τα σταματάω θα πάθω άνοια στο τέλος...Με έχει καταστρέψει όλο αυτό πάντως...είχα όλες τις προοπτικές για καριέρα, έχω ταξιδέψει σε όλη την Ευρώπη με τη δουλειά μου, έχω σχέση 13 χρόνια, αλλά οι υποτροπές κάθε φορά με διαλύουν...απορώ πώς βρήκα τη δύναμη να συνέλθω και να ξαναχτίσω τη ζωή μου επιτυχημένα τοσες φορές...

----------


## anxious4ever

ξερεις τι εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια? να ειμαστε εμεις καλα κ οχι το να κανουμε ενα παιδι...
μετα απο τοσα χαστουκια.. θελω μονο να ειμαι καλα, ειναι ο μοναδικος μου στοχος πλεον..
να ζω την καθε στιγμη χαλαρη..
ευτυχως μου εδωσε εφεξορ στην χαμηλοτερη δοση κ επιασε μια χαρα κ εχω ηρεμησει πια... 
αυτο θελω να διατηρηθει..
οσον αφορα το θεμα παιδι, ουτε καν το σκεφτομαι πλεον..
θα μεινω χωρις παιδι, μια χαρα ειμαι κ ετσι..ελευθερη!

----------


## απελπισμένη 22

Γεια κι από μένα,

Διάβασα τα μηνύματά σας. Κουράγιο παιδιά είμαστε πολλοί τελικά. Anxious4ever διάβασα και κατανοώ την στενοχώρια σου, γιατί σε μας ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι είναι καλά (τα σκέφτομαι κι εγώ πολύ συχνά). Όμως μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρη. Κι εμείς στους άλλους καλά φαινόμαστε. Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι πραγματικά κρύβει ο άλλος μέσα του. 

Θέλω όμως να μοιραστώ κι εγώ λίγα πράγματα μαζί σας. Βοηθήστε αν μπορείτε και συμβουλέψτε με. Κυρίως με προβληματίζει το θέμα του ψυχολόγου. Η ιστορία μου έχει λίγο πολύ όπως παρακάτω.

Είμαι 40 χρονών με ζωή φαινομενικά τακτοποιημένη. Παντρεμένη με 4 παιδιά. Εργάζομαι σε μια δουλειά που με αφήνει αρκετά ικανοποιημένη. Κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία έχω από την ηλικία των 11 περίπου με έξαρση από τα 14-24 και κορύφωση από το 17-23 που συμπίπτουν με την εποχή που απομακρύνθηκα από την οικογενειακή εστία για σπουδές στην Αθήνα. Η ζωή μου φάνηκε να μπαίνει σε τάξη όταν επέστρεψα στον τόπο καταγωγής μου και έπιασα δουλειά. Στα 25 παντρεύτηκα από μεγάλο έρωτα και όπως προανέφερα έκανα τα παιδιά μου. Κατά τη διάρκεια του γάμου μου, έδωσα κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις και τελείωσα και 2η σχολή. Πριν από 2 χρόνια περίπου τελείωσα το μεταπτυχιακό μου πράγμα το οποίο με εξάντλησε σωματικά αφού πολλές φορές κοιμόμουν 2-3 ώρες την ημέρα προκειμένου να μπορέσω να αντεπεξέλθω στους πολλαπλούς ρόλους μου. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από 24-39 είχα κάποιες κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία σποραδικά. Ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν επιθυμούσα να κυκλοφορώ μόνη μου αλλά είχα φτιάξει στο μυαλό μου ένα κύκλο ασφάλειας στον οποίο μπορούσα να κινηθώ και να λειτουργήσω χωρίς ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα. Σημειώστε ότι ο άντρας μου ποτέ δεν έμαθε για αυτές μου τις ανασφάλειες όπως και σχεδόν κανένας άλλος.
Ενώ θα περίμενε κανένας να ξεκουραστώ μετά το τέλος του μεταπτυχιακού μου, και πολύ περισσότερο φέτος που είμαι σε ένα καινούριο πόστο στη δουλειά το οποίο μ' αρέσει πολύ ενώ το μέχρι πέρυσι πόστο μου δημιουργούσε άγχος και πίεση, εντούτοις σιγά-σιγά άρχισαν από τον Μάιο και περισσότερο από τον Σεπτέμβριο 2016 να υποτροπιάζω. Από τον Νοέμβριο και κυρίως από τον Δεκέμβριο 2016 η κατάσταση έγινε αφόρητη. Αφού επισκέφτηκα καρδιολόγο που έκανε όλο το σετ εξετάσεων χωρίς κάποιο παθολογικό εύρημα, έφτασα στο σημείο να μην μπορώ να σηκωθώ για να πάω στη δουλειά. Με πιάνει άγχος και ανασφάλεια ακόμη και μέσα στο σπίτι. Αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι πολλές φορές. 
Στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου 2017 μετά από προτροπή 2 πολύ καλών φίλων και σχεδόν με τη βία πήγα σε ψυχολόγο. Στις πρώτες συνεδρίες μου πρότεινε φαρμακευτική αγωγή κάνοντας διάγνωση για κατάθλιψη. Το άκουσμα της κατάθλιψης με καταρράκωσε εντελώς. Πέρασα 15-20 μέρες σε απόγνωση. Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω απολύτως τίποτα. Έφτασα στο σημείο να παρακαλώ τον άντρα μου (στον οποίο μόλις τον Ιανουάριο είπα τι περνάω) να έχουν σερβίρει φαγητό μέχρι να επιστρέψω από τη δουλειά γιατί μου φαινόταν βουνό ακόμη και να σερβίρω ή να βάλω τα πιάτα στο πλυντήριο πιάτων. 
Η κατάσταση μπορώ να πω ότι έχει κάπως ομαλοποιηθεί. Ωστόσο η ζωή μου θέλει πολύ χρόνο για να επανέλθει σε μια κανονικότητα. Με δυσκολία πηγαίνω για δουλειά και κάνω τις δουλειές του σπιτιού. Πάλι καλά, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι πριν από 2 μήνες ούτε και αυτά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει αρχίσει και με παίρνει από κάτω γιατί δε μπορώ άλλο να κρύβομαι από τα παιδιά μου και δεν αντέχω άλλο τον εαυτό μου... Προχτές ο μικρός μου γιος με ρωτούσε επίμονα γιατί δεν μπορώ να τον πάω για ποδόσφαιρο. Πού να του εξηγήσω ότι εγώ με δυσκολία οδηγώ μόνο μέχρι τη δουλειά μου;;; Μου κοστίζει πολύ ότι δεν είμαι ανεξάρτητη. Δε μπορώ να πάω πουθενά μόνη μου και να κάνω τίποτα απολύτως χωρίς να πρέπει να απολογηθώ πρώτα στον εαυτό μου και μετά στους άλλους. Ταυτόχρονα δεν έχω και καμία διάθεση να πάω πουθενά ούτε με παρέα πχ τον άντρα μου. Θέλω να κάθομαι μόνο στο σπίτι. Όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με έχει εξαντλήσει. Επιπλέον αισθάνομαι να πνίγομαι σε ένα βουνό υποχρεώσεων όπου ουσιαστικά μόνο υπηρετώ τους άλλους. Η μόνη μου χαρά σχεδόν είναι το βράδυ που ξαπλώνω στο κρεβάτι και μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και να ξεκουραστώ. Εννοείται ότι έχω γίνει ακόμη χειρότερη μητέρα απ' ότι στο παρελθόν αφού δεν έχω το κουράγιο ούτε να μιλήσω στα παιδιά μου πολλές φορές.
Θεωρητικά θα ήθελα να ξεφύγω 2-3 μέρες πηγαίνοντας κάπου μόνο με τον άντρα μου και ξεφεύγοντας από τα παιδιά και τις δουλειές του σπιτιού. Ωστόσο, δεν υπάρχει κανένας διαθέσιμος να κρατήσει τα παιδιά κι έτσι κάτι τέτοιο αποκλείεται.
Μου μπαίνουν συχνά πειρασμοί του τύπου, είναι πράγματι αυτή η ζωή την οποία ήθελα; Τότε γιατί δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη; Μήπως με τιμωρήσει ο Θεός που τα έχω όλα και πάλι δεν είμαι καλά; 
Τέλος, δεν ξέρω αν και κατά πόσο με βοηθά η ψυχοθεραπεία (κάνω 2 συνεδρίες την εβδομάδα εδώ και 2,5 μήνες). Ανησυχώ γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό που αποκομίζω. Είναι σαν να λέμε σκόρπια πράγματα. Δεν κατανοώ πώς θα με βοηθήσει όλο αυτό. Πιθανώς να με έχει βοηθήσει αλλά δεν είμαι και απολύτως σίγουρη γι' αυτό.

----------


## maria4

Χαιρεται. Δεν ειμαι καινουριο μελος απλα δε μπαινω με το παλαιοτερο, δε μπαινει δε ξερω γιατι.
Λοιπον κι εγω θελω να σας πω οτι ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ πια...εχω αγανακτησει κι ειμαι και νεαρη κοπελα.
Ψυχοθεραπεια να πω εχω κανει κ το τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο βοηθηθηκα μπορω ν πω...αλλα ως εκει. 
Παλευω με τη καταθλιψη εδω και 6 χρονια περιπου...παιρνω χαπι,κοβω πεφτω και ξανα τα ιδια...ως ποτε θα γινεται αυτο τ πραγμα??? θελω να ΖΗΣΩ!...και σκεφτομαι κι εγω γιατι να μν ειμαι νορμαλ κι εγω σαν τους αλλους,ζηλευω που ειναι καλα και τα ξεπερνανε τα προβληματα τους...και με τη πρωτη στραβη ΕΓΩ θα βρισκομαι ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΩ ΑΛΥΠΗΤΑ...ουτε μαζώχα...σιχαθηκα ρε σεις...δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη...και μου λενε ΠΑΛΕΨΕ/ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ...με τι αποθεματα;; προσπαθω ...ισως να μην προσπαθω τελικα ΠΟΛΥ...αλλα ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ..ειμαι καλμαθημενη;; αν φταιει αυτο να προσπαθησω κι αλλο...νιωθω οτι μπορει να εχω εξαρτηθει κι απο το χαπι πλεον....απο την ΑΛΛΗ αυτο με σωζει απο τη κωλομειζονα που ΒΙΩΝΩ καθε φορα....οπως και τωρα...εχω τοση απογοητευση που πλεον δε πιστευω να γιατρευτω ποτε και θα παιρνω κι εγω το χαπι......

----------


## elis

Θα πας σε ένα φαρμακείο θα πάρεις μαγνήσιο βιταμίνη ντε κ ηλεκτρολύτες ταυτόχρονα θα κανεισ κ μια διατροφή με τοπικά προϊόντα ποιοτικά κ θα νιώσεις καλύτερα κάντο για ένα μήνα κι αν δε νιώσεις καλύτερα έλα κ σουρε μου ότι θέλεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν είσαι καλα με τα χάπια ολα καλα... Δε βρίσκω το κακο στο να τα παίρνεις δια βιου. Απο το να μη τα παίρνεις και να βασανιζεσαι; ναι και δυστυχώς πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με περισσότερα προβλήματα αλλα αυτο δε μηδενίζει τα δικά μας..

----------


## maria4

> Θα πας σε ένα φαρμακείο θα πάρεις μαγνήσιο βιταμίνη ντε κ ηλεκτρολύτες ταυτόχρονα θα κανεισ κ μια διατροφή με τοπικά προϊόντα ποιοτικά κ θα νιώσεις καλύτερα κάντο για ένα μήνα κι αν δε νιώσεις καλύτερα έλα κ σουρε μου ότι θέλεις



ειπα να το κανω ετσι αυτη τη φορα περιπου...μονη μου...ελα ομως που μεσα σε λιγες μερες εχασα 5 κιλα στανταρ κι αρχισα παλι να χαπακωνομαι

----------


## maria4

> Αν είσαι καλα με τα χάπια ολα καλα... Δε βρίσκω το κακο στο να τα παίρνεις δια βιου. Απο το να μη τα παίρνεις και να βασανιζεσαι; ναι και δυστυχώς πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με περισσότερα προβλήματα αλλα αυτο δε μηδενίζει τα δικά μας..



ναι αλλα αυτο μου δειχνει οτι εχω ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ δυναμεις εγω...ενω ΚΑΠΟΤΕ τις ειχα..αρα δεν το εχω παλεψει σωστα...κ επισης δε ξερω τις μακροχρονιες συνεπειες των χαπιων κ ουτε ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ανθρωπο να μην καταφερε επομενως ν την ξεπερασει ή να παιρνει μια ζωη χαπια...αρα ΦΤΑΙΩ εγω παλι σ αυτο το κομματι...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ναι αλλα αυτο μου δειχνει οτι εχω ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ δυναμεις εγω...ενω ΚΑΠΟΤΕ τις ειχα..αρα δεν το εχω παλεψει σωστα...κ επισης δε ξερω τις μακροχρονιες συνεπειες των χαπιων κ ουτε ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ανθρωπο να μην καταφερε επομενως ν την ξεπερασει ή να παιρνει μια ζωη χαπια...αρα ΦΤΑΙΩ εγω παλι σ αυτο το κομματι...


Μαρία όσο δυνατός άνθρωπος και να είσαι κάποια στιγμή σπας.. Και σταματάει πλέον να είναι στο χερι σου.. Μη το βλέπεις έτσι.. Εγώ απο οσα διαβαζω δε πιστεύω οτι φταις καπου... Εισαι ίσως πολυ ευαίσθητη.. Αλλα και; όσο για τα χάπια ο γιατρος σου ξέρει καλύτερα απο μας... Δε πιστεύω οτι θα έθετε σε κίνδυνο την υγεία σου... Αισιοδοξία. Με χαπια; με χαπια...δεν ειναι δα και πρέζα...

----------


## maria4

> Μαρία όσο δυνατός άνθρωπος και να είσαι κάποια στιγμή σπας.. Και σταματάει πλέον να είναι στο χερι σου.. Μη το βλέπεις έτσι.. Εγώ απο οσα διαβαζω δε πιστεύω οτι φταις καπου... Εισαι ίσως πολυ ευαίσθητη.. Αλλα και; όσο για τα χάπια ο γιατρος σου ξέρει καλύτερα απο μας... Δε πιστεύω οτι θα έθετε σε κίνδυνο την υγεία σου... Αισιοδοξία. Με χαπια; με χαπια...δεν ειναι δα και πρέζα...


σ ευχαριστω πολυ που με ακους και απαντας
απλα δε μπορω να το βλεπω ετσι κι εγω
τοσα χρονια,νεα κοπελα...... μου εχει φαει τη ζωη.
Με κααθε προβλημα μολις κοβω το χαπι μαστιγωνω τον εαυτο μου..και γινεται τοσο αυτοματα οπως φαινεται ολο αυτο
που μεσα σε λιγο καιρο με εχει διαλυσει...
το ψαχνω ακομα μην φταιει κτ αλλο
πως το ξεπερνανε αλλοι κι εγω δε μπορώ??αρα?
κ οι γιατροι τ λενε ξεπερνιεται..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σ ευχαριστω πολυ που με ακους και απαντας
> απλα δε μπορω να το βλεπω ετσι κι εγω
> τοσα χρονια,νεα κοπελα...... μου εχει φαει τη ζωη.
> Με κααθε προβλημα μολις κοβω το χαπι μαστιγωνω τον εαυτο μου..και γινεται τοσο αυτοματα οπως φαινεται ολο αυτο
> που μεσα σε λιγο καιρο με εχει διαλυσει...
> το ψαχνω ακομα μην φταιει κτ αλλο
> πως το ξεπερνανε αλλοι κι εγω δε μπορώ??αρα?
> κ οι γιατροι τ λενε ξεπερνιεται..


Απο τα λίγα που εχω διαβάσει δε το ξεπερνάνε όλοι... Σε ενοχλεί κάτι στην καθημερινότητα σου; το έχεις εντοπίσει;

----------


## maria4

Δεν ειναι η καθημερινοτητα...αν και πλεον ειναι η ανεργια οκ
Γενικα ειναι ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζω τον εαυτο μου, τον κοσμο γυρω μου κ το μελλον γενικοτερα..
Αυτα στα λεω συμφωνα και με την ψυχοθεραπεια που εχω κανει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ειναι η καθημερινοτητα...αν και πλεον ειναι η ανεργια οκ
> Γενικα ειναι ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζω τον εαυτο μου, τον κοσμο γυρω μου κ το μελλον γενικοτερα..
> Αυτα στα λεω συμφωνα και με την ψυχοθεραπεια που εχω κανει.


Τοτε προσπάθησε να το αλλάξεις.. Με το να κατηγορείς πάντως τον εαυτό σου δε θα βγει κατι θετικό.. Μη ρίχνεις ευθύνη πάνω σου.. Μικρά βηματάκια καθε φορα.. Μαθε να εστιάσεις στα θετικά περισσότερο απο τα αρνητικά..

----------


## λουλούδι

> ναι αλλα αυτο μου δειχνει οτι εχω ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΕΣ δυναμεις εγω...ενω ΚΑΠΟΤΕ τις ειχα..αρα δεν το εχω παλεψει σωστα...κ επισης δε ξερω τις μακροχρονιες συνεπειες των χαπιων κ ουτε ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ανθρωπο να μην καταφερε επομενως ν την ξεπερασει ή να παιρνει μια ζωη χαπια...αρα ΦΤΑΙΩ εγω παλι σ αυτο το κομματι...





> σ ευχαριστω πολυ που με ακους και απαντας
> απλα δε μπορω να το βλεπω ετσι κι εγω
> τοσα χρονια,νεα κοπελα...... μου εχει φαει τη ζωη.
> Με κααθε προβλημα μολις κοβω το χαπι μαστιγωνω τον εαυτο μου..και γινεται τοσο αυτοματα οπως φαινεται ολο αυτο
> που μεσα σε λιγο καιρο με εχει διαλυσει...
> το ψαχνω ακομα μην φταιει κτ αλλο
> πως το ξεπερνανε αλλοι κι εγω δε μπορώ??αρα?
> κ οι γιατροι τ λενε ξεπερνιεται..


Καλημερα! Η καταθλιψη πολλες φορες ειναι δια βιου οπως λες κι εσυ και δεν ξεπερνιεται. Δεν εχει να κανει με το ατομο, ειναι μια παθηση. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, εγω να φανταστεις εχω πολλες διαταραχες απο τοτε που ημουν μικρο κοριτσακι αλλα το παλευω οσο μπορω. Με τα κιλα εχω ενα θεμα. Εσυ καταφερες και αδυνατισες με ηλεκτρολυτες και μαγνησιο; Μπραβο! Τεσπα, το θεμα ειναι να μην κοβεις τα χαπια, γιατι υποτροπιαζεις! Εκει ειναι το λαθος σου εσενα, δεν δειχνεις αδυναμια αν παιρνεις μια ζωη χαπια, και εξαλλου υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις που πρεπει καποιος να παρει χαπια περιπου για 9 μηνες, και οχι για μια ζωη, εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε να το κανεις αυτο η τα διακοπτεις πχ στους 3 μηνες; Γιατι αν κανεις αυτο, εκει φταις εσυ.........ειναι μια παθηση, αρρωστια, οπως θες πες το, που μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια και χαπια μαζι ξεπερνιεται!! Ακου τους γιατρους και δεν θα χασεις! Και εξαλλου τι σε ενδιαφερει, να ζησεις πολλα χρονια μες στη μιζερια η να ζησεις 2 χρονια λιγοτερα αλλα με χαρα κιολας μεσα σε αυτα; Αν οπως λες εχουν παρενεργειες σοβαρες μακροχρονια!

----------


## maria4

> Καλημερα! Η καταθλιψη πολλες φορες ειναι δια βιου οπως λες κι εσυ και δεν ξεπερνιεται. Δεν εχει να κανει με το ατομο, ειναι μια παθηση. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν χειροτερα, εγω να φανταστεις εχω πολλες διαταραχες απο τοτε που ημουν μικρο κοριτσακι αλλα το παλευω οσο μπορω. Με τα κιλα εχω ενα θεμα. Εσυ καταφερες και αδυνατισες με ηλεκτρολυτες και μαγνησιο; Μπραβο! Τεσπα, το θεμα ειναι να μην κοβεις τα χαπια, γιατι υποτροπιαζεις! Εκει ειναι το λαθος σου εσενα, δεν δειχνεις αδυναμια αν παιρνεις μια ζωη χαπια, και εξαλλου υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις που πρεπει καποιος να παρει χαπια περιπου για 9 μηνες, και οχι για μια ζωη, εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε να το κανεις αυτο η τα διακοπτεις πχ στους 3 μηνες; Γιατι αν κανεις αυτο, εκει φταις εσυ.........ειναι μια παθηση, αρρωστια, οπως θες πες το, που μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια και χαπια μαζι ξεπερνιεται!! Ακου τους γιατρους και δεν θα χασεις! Και εξαλλου τι σε ενδιαφερει, να ζησεις πολλα χρονια μες στη μιζερια η να ζησεις 2 χρονια λιγοτερα αλλα με χαρα κιολας μεσα σε αυτα; Αν οπως λες εχουν παρενεργειες σοβαρες μακροχρονια!


Ποιος ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι δια βιου;
Οχι, τα χαπια συνηθως μολις κλεινω χρονο τα κοβω και ολα παντα υπο παρακολουθηση του γιατρου!!
Δεν αδυνατισα με μαγνησιο κ ηλεκτρολυτες....λεω δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια αυτη γτ ηδη εχασα αρκετα κιλα...φοβηθηκα και πηρα ξανα το αντικαταθλιπτικο....
Επισης, οσον αφορα τις υποτροπες...πως θα δεις αν εχει βελτιωθει ο εαυτος σου και εν τελει θεραπευεσαι;; γι αυτο οι διακοπες...
αλλα σιγα σιγα με βλεπω να μην τα κοβω καν...θα κανω μια προσπαθεια ακομα λογικα.

----------


## elis

Κατάλαβα τι έχεις εγώ το ξεπέρασα μετά από κάποια χρόνια δουλειάς όταν πασ για δουλειά μετά δοκίμασε να τα κόψεις

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ποιος ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι δια βιου;
> Οχι, τα χαπια συνηθως μολις κλεινω χρονο τα κοβω και ολα παντα υπο παρακολουθηση του γιατρου!!
> Δεν αδυνατισα με μαγνησιο κ ηλεκτρολυτες....λεω δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια αυτη γτ ηδη εχασα αρκετα κιλα...φοβηθηκα και πηρα ξανα το αντικαταθλιπτικο....
> Επισης, οσον αφορα τις υποτροπες...πως θα δεις αν εχει βελτιωθει ο εαυτος σου και εν τελει θεραπευεσαι;; γι αυτο οι διακοπες...
> αλλα σιγα σιγα με βλεπω να μην τα κοβω καν...θα κανω μια προσπαθεια ακομα λογικα.


Απο οτι βλεπεις και εσυ η ιδια θα πρεπει να τα παιρνεις δια βιου η τουλαχιστον για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα. Οσο για τους ηλεκτρολυτες, δεν το καταλαβα σορυ.

----------


## maria4

> Κατάλαβα τι έχεις εγώ το ξεπέρασα μετά από κάποια χρόνια δουλειάς όταν πασ για δουλειά μετά δοκίμασε να τα κόψεις


τι καταλαβες? ειπα βρε ellis...εχω διαγνωστει με αγχωδη διαταραχη και καταθλιψη....

----------


## elis

Ρε κοπελιά αυτό με το αυτομαστιγωμα κατάλαβα πρακτικά άσε τη διάγνωση οι διαγνώσεις δίνονται αλλά δεν σε αντιπροσωπεύουν έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ και δεν έπαιρνα φάρμακα το πάλευα με γυμναστική μετά πήγα στρατό κ το ξεπέρασα μεγαλονωντασ φεύγει αρκεί να βρεις τον εαυτό σου

----------


## maria4

> Ρε κοπελιά αυτό με το αυτομαστιγωμα κατάλαβα πρακτικά άσε τη διάγνωση οι διαγνώσεις δίνονται αλλά δεν σε αντιπροσωπεύουν έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ και δεν έπαιρνα φάρμακα το πάλευα με γυμναστική μετά πήγα στρατό κ το ξεπέρασα μεγαλονωντασ φεύγει αρκεί να βρεις τον εαυτό σου


μπραβο που τα καταφερες ετσι! Αλλα δεν ειμαστε ολες οι περιπτωσεις το ιδιο.......
αλλα κραταω αυτό *αρκεί να βρεις τον εαυτό σου* που ειναι η ουσια και ελπιζω να γινει και σε μενα μια μερα...αλλιως δε με βλεπω καλα

----------


## elis

Θα κατσεισ μια μέρα κ θα πεις είμαι η Μαρία με αυτά τα ταλέντα κι αυτά τα ελατωματα ότι αποτέλεσμα βγαλεισ θα πεις ωραία θέλω να γίνω καλύτερη σε όλα για σένα όμως από τη στιγμή που θα το κάνεις αυτό από εκείνη τη στιγμή βγαίνεις στη ζωή με τα εφόδια σου

----------


## maria4

> Θα κατσεισ μια μέρα κ θα πεις είμαι η Μαρία με αυτά τα ταλέντα κι αυτά τα ελατωματα ότι αποτέλεσμα βγαλεισ θα πεις ωραία θέλω να γίνω καλύτερη σε όλα για σένα όμως από τη στιγμή που θα το κάνεις αυτό από εκείνη τη στιγμή βγαίνεις στη ζωή με τα εφόδια σου


Ποσες φορες το ειπα...και απετυχα και ξανα...καπου κουραζεσαι

----------


## elis

Ρε κούκλα στη ζωή είναι οι επιλογές δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται στην ψυχολογία δηλαδή γίνεσαι δεκαοχτώ πας για δουλειά η κάθεσαι είναι επιλογή μαθαίνεις ότι έχεις ένα πρόβλημα τι κανεισ έχεις διαφορεσ επιλογές ψυχοθεραπεία φάρμακα διατροφή γυμναστική συμπληρώματα βελονισμο μασάζ ή λουτρά τι από αυτά θέλεις κ για πόσο κάπως έτσι σκεψου το κ άρχισε να λες θα δοκιμάσω αυτό δηλαδή εγώ έπαιζα μπαλλα ήμουν ο τελευταίος στο τρέξιμο στο γήπεδο που όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι βασικό αλλά βασικό είναι να δώσεις και μια πάσα σωστά σκέψου ότι έπαιζα μπαλλα μόνο επειδή έβγαζα σωστά κάπως τη μπαλλα από την άμυνα

----------

